# Want an Iphone????



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey guys, here is a thing that i really need your help with, I was hoping you could create accounts on here, so i can get my prize. All you need to to do is to click the link and register and do a free offer, its easy and would really help me and get you an i phone.

Link removed with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Im going to contiplate this if consider this spamming or not, but as you are a active member will let it slide...


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Foehammer - Just a bit of advice. To be honest, NOTHING is truly free.... heh, but im sure theres some exeptions, but not in this case.

Those "Win a free whatever" are always scams, and NEVER even try to participate in their little auction. Its a waste of time and effort.

Better to spend that time caring for your fish :mrgreen:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a helio Drift cell phone, just about as good as the iphone. Helio has released Helio Ocean recently which is just about same as iphone. Just heck of alot cheaper.

I can watch full length movies on my Drift, i have john tucker must die and Dora(for kid) so far. Music video's, tons of mp3's on it(have 2gb memory).

Only thing different on my helio drift is its the washed down internet(mobile net) But Helio Ocean does not, it is WYSIWYG internet like iphone and like said plays movies great.

www.helio.com

Coverage is basically everywhere, as they have with Spring, US cellular, and verizon wireless are the subtowers they operate off of. (verizon uses us cellular towers for example).


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

However, you just need to do one free offer, I am also just informing you about the chance to get an I-phone, just do one offer for free and you get it...But thanks anyways osiris.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

lol, Osiris, I agree..... Always go with a non-Apple product IMO, so then your not limited to only iTunes and other apple-software. 

Anyways, the Helio IS a lot cheaper than the iPhone! Does roughly the same thing.. although the touch screen on the iPhone is rather sweet. 



> I can watch full length movies on my Drift, i have john tucker must die and Dora(for kid) so far.


John Tucker is a funny movie... haha.


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah but you still cant beat the i phone for beauty


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Foe, why would you post this type of stuff. This is such a scam, and I am so suprised that Osiris let you keep this post. He must like ya


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

foehammer306 said:


> Yeah but you still cant beat the i phone for beauty


Beauty? Buying something because it "looks better" or has the trendy label than something that offers just as much if not more, is a terrible way to shop. It only leads to spending more than necessary. I can guarantee 80% of people who will buy an iPhone will buy it for bragging rights.


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

its the same features plus beauty.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

> I can guarantee 80% of people who will buy an iPhone will buy it for bragging rights.


lol, Scuba, that seems to be how our society works today (some of it atleast). Pop culture especially.

But what your is saying is so true... hehe.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

No such thing as a free lunch!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

From what I read in some computer magazines - the iPhone will be a dud in short time. I also read it had some negative reviews. iPhone = the big hype. Don't bother wasting time getting one.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont post here very much....just come for the reading.....

the iphone....in its sleek exterior....has a very ugly inside. First off, a russian hacker team found a few lines in the code that show that the iphones backend sends all the information stored on the phone(all messages, phone contacts, etc) to a central server for storage. I like my privacy too much for that. But I will bet apple never let out that gem.

I dont care for the keyboard on the iphone. I prefer the qwerty style much better.

I also hate how apple comes out with a product and charges an arm and a leg for it only to come out with something a little better 6-8 months down the road for less money.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Not to mention you have to sign up for their certain plan which will cost tons more than another plan for the same benefits. Its all crap, I say.


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

Will any of you actually try to get one or just bash apple?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Yea the "Get Free stuff" on the net are always scams i just play the funny games to "win" and X out of there. I cant believe you're going to get something foe!


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

Cuz, my cousin got one from the same site


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't even want to have a plain, basic cell phone.:-?


----------



## foehammer306 (Jul 26, 2007)

You may not want a phone, but can you help me and get a trial of a great service at the same time...? please?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with "get the free stuff" is nothing but a big rip-off scam. You've got to understand one thing; even though it says "free" there is a catch to behind it all. There's no such thing as free in life no matter what the site says. Read all the really fine print on all the offers you have to commit to. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ud think they'd learn, aint ya'll dealt with the mofia before?  lol


----------

